# Transmitir datos por am



## chaplisimo (Oct 29, 2009)

Holas, soy relativamente nuevo en el foro.. no he escritos ningún tema, pero he leído varios con respecto a Radiofrecuencia... me he metido en el tema y en un proyecto de fin curso de mi escuela (este año me recibo) quería transmitir datos por el aire. Me gustó la opción mas comoda por RF. Según tengo entendido AM es más facil de construir transmisor y receptor, y yo quiero algo para el ambiente hogareño
Mi idea es hacer un joystick wireless, como las variaciones de movimiento son variaciones de tensión, pensaba en modularlas (sumarlas a una portadora) para luego el receptor conectado a la pc lo demodule (le quite la portadora) y me quede VOILA! con las variaciones de tensión nuevamente, y la PC se encarga del resto.

tengo estos circuitos que encontre googleando

Desde ya agradesco cualquier aporte y gracias por leer todo lo que escribi  

TRANSMISOR y receptor am:


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ese receptor no puede funcionar bien en AM ya que para que funcione tienes que modular la portadora en el paso final y ese modula en FM.
Antonio


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 3, 2009)

chaplisimo: Los transmisores/receptores para FM son igual de sencillos, inclusive puedes aprovechar un receptor estandard de FM y te ahorras en receptor. FM es mejor porque rechaza mas el ruido. Yo lo usaria en tu proyecto. Salu2.


----------



## crimson (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola Chaplisimo, te comento una experiencia de hace unos años atrás: me vino a ver un ingeniero que necesitaba conectar una eco-sonda (aparato que mide la profundidad de los ríos) a un modem de PC por radio, el truco era que tiraban un hilo de una orilla a otra y mandaban una balsa con la eco sonda, que enviaba los datos de profundidad del río. El tema era que tenían que medir un río bastante ancho y  no querían depender de cables. Como aficionado a la radiofrecuencia, sabía que montar un receptor *es muy complicado, *así que agarré una radio FM, le corrí un poco la frecuencia (la bajé a 86MHz más o menos toqueteando los trimmers) y le soldé en paralelo al potenciómetro del control de volumen una ficha mini plug que iba a la placa de sonido de la PC. Me armé un transmisorcito simple, que saqué en ese entonces de una Nueva Electrónica, que tenía 1W (2N3866 a la salida) y lo conectamos a la sonda con la misma batería de gel que usaba ese bicho. La cuestión que funcionó excelentemente bien (yo fui el primer sorprendido), había cruzado el río y seguía recibiendo la señal. Moraleja: 1) la transmisión de datos por FM *anda*.
2) *no te compliques* con los receptores, modificá uno hecho. Saludos C


----------

